# sons first  muzzleloader



## shawn dooley (Nov 20, 2012)

what kind of gun and caliber would be for a starter muzzleloader.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

What sort of use for this rifle do you have in mind?


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 20, 2012)

Personally, a good starting point would seem to be an easy to operate, inexpensive brand, maybe a CVA inline in 50 cal. All the accessories for use and maintenance are available just about everywhere.

If he takes to ml shooting, that would open a world of other possibilities. Higher end inline models or something along the more traditional models.

If he likes it, and goes traditional, some of those guns, aside from being tools of the trade, are works of art! Really beautiful! Do some searching and you can find some really cool pics.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I might would get this one.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/41...rcussion-1-in-48-twist-24-barrel-in-the-white

It is a kit so there is some downside but it is an in the white kit which means all you really do is finish. It has a wooden stock so the length of pull could easily be adjusted to fit the shooter. It has a 1-48 twist so round ball will work and be the most economical and it will shoot conicals as well if you think you need them for hunting (bear maybe deer no, round ball will do it, fact is round ball has killt every land animal on the planet). By being able to shoot round ball you can down load it and hunt squirrel or load it heavy and hunt deer and by heavy I mean 70 grains or so not some dern 150 grain magnum bull some inliners think ya gotta do.  Being a kit the child could do the finish work (dads guidance of course) and he/she will appreciate it much more.

I know I miss my "kit" gun that someone stole. I'd love to have that wood stock for my CVA with plastic stock.

My son has this rifle in flint lock version.

You got a decent place to shoot, my son and I will ride up and show you the stuff we have, maybe influence your decision...


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 21, 2012)

TVR, I'm kind of wanting that one. A little linseed oil to match my M1. I might even try some simple carving.

Case also has a wood handle 5 knife kit that I'm interested in. (Or you can get each knife kit seperately.)


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 21, 2012)

Desert Rat, sir, For you I'd suggest a Lyman Great Plains rifle in "kit" form. It is a much better rifle with a much better lock. But the price is a bit more too ,$200 or so.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/54...rcussion-1-in-60-twist-32-barrel-in-the-white

I found myself a CVA Arkansas Toothpick kit.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 22, 2012)

Look at the CVA Electra from Sportsmans Guide....
www.sportsmansguide.com

1" in 28" twist inline...Uses a 9volt battery for ignition.
Crazy simple to keep clean, and VERY accurate.....
No caps to worry about, and shoots more like a centerfire rifle
than a Black powder gun........
50 cal, about $200.00 plus shipping, with scope, mounts and
Claw rifle sling........

I got one from Santa last christmas, and have fired over 200 shots
this summer and the barrel looks unfired !!!!!!!!!!!!
No misfires, no caps to snap, and fun to shoot !!!!!!!


----------



## FrontierGander (Nov 23, 2012)

cva Wolf or make an upgrade to the cva optima.


----------



## Flintrock (Nov 23, 2012)

How old is your son ?     For a young one, the length of trigger pull will be the biggest obstacle.      I would decide based on the length of trigger pull first.  You may have to get an old wooden stocked rifle  and cut a little off the butt of the stock  until he grows .


----------



## midwestprowler (Nov 25, 2012)

I would recommend Thompson Center Omega Z5 around 200 to 300 $ or if you have Length Of Pull Issues for a youth shooter then go with the Triumph keep in mind this is a break action style. However it can be adjusted easy as 123 from 13-1/2 inch down to 12-1/2 inches LOP

Why I recommend it>

I only buy quality items not because my pockets are that deep high price is not always quality. I did my own research for myself & after much of that I found what I was looking for. I found tack driving accuracy out to 100+ yards & a Quality gun that will last for years. I was worried about the reputation of the Co I would buy from solely based on safety of the product. My safety was important to me. I in no way said other inlines are not safe after all safety is the operators number one job only they control what takes place or what they choose to shoot. I ruled out CVA for many reasons they did not offer what I want along with many others that did not meet my high standards & expectations. They put profits first in the past & play dirty today at the expense of others this might interest you http://www.itcblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/thompson.swcomplaint.pdf In the past the expense was to the customer many life's destroyed or changed forever after using there product.

I would recommend a inline 209 ignition non break action type of gun such as the TC Omega or TC Omega Z5. Why? more accurate. Why? No hinge pin to introduce poi or point of impact change under recoil. This is also why the most accurate rifles have a fixed barrel position & free floated such as a bolt action rifle.

The gun is not imported after manufacture from Spain for sale in USA it's design is overall more accurate down range. It is made of higher quality material be it blued barrel or stainless steel. Why? The steel is imported into the USA & held to US steel grade scale & proofed here under strict rules & regulations. Spain uses a different scale system & proofing system in Spain then imports the finished product for sale in USA. Bergara barrels is in Spain 416 SS in Spain is far different to what we would call 416 SS here at home.

The USA has far more gun makers of small arms then any other place in the world. Far more advanced methods & strict regulation we Americans love red tape. No wonder outsiders only import product never set up shop here no profit in it with all that red tape. 

I just take pride in dealing with a reputable company & honest or well as honest as it can get in the arms biz. I also take pride in supporting american jobs here at home with a us based co & workers.

The plus for me in this all the above & quality + Accuracy that will last. The con cost vs features or in other words you pay more for quality but get less features as compared to CVA. As with most guns you get what you pay for. I did not need a free scope or all the other bells n stuff. I needed a born performer tried n true. I have had so many guys try to buy this gun from me it is highly sought after. I will pass it down to my son will never sell it. if you would like to see my full setup check it out. http://www.youtube.com/user/MidwestProwler it's under videos. Hope this helps & the CVA guys don't eat me alive  This is just my opinion. Note my gun is fully upgraded Omega version but I also own the Z5 same gun just less bells n stuff


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 27, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Desert Rat, sir, For you I'd suggest a Lyman Great Plains rifle in "kit" form. It is a much better rifle with a much better lock. But the price is a bit more too ,$200 or so.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/54...rcussion-1-in-60-twist-32-barrel-in-the-white
> 
> I found myself a CVA Arkansas Toothpick kit.



I sent my best friend the link to the other rifle. He's actually really interested.

I may just get a .50 cal barrel for my TC .45. It opens up options and availability for bullets.

You just reminded me that I bought a toothpick recently. I'll be danged if I know what I did with it. If had access to a forge, I'd snag some leaf springs from a junk yard and knock out a few picks. I haven't done that since I was in the 5th grade. My cousin and I got bored and our great granddad fired up the horseshoe forge and told us to make knives.
I miss that old man.


----------

